
Generating and Visualizing Alpha with Vectorspace AI Datasets and Canvas - angrysponge
https://www.elastic.co/blog/generating-and-visualizing-alpha-with-vectorspace-ai-datasets-and-canvas
======
Radeo
Love the hidden relation between news data and stocks. Can't wait what's the
next step. Could you find correlation between Libra and the related news eg.
testimony given by David Marcus and the response by Senate?

------
bigdawg12
This project is a first of its kind. It has a patented AI algo so it can't be
duplicated. One in a million project that is run by a top notch CEO, Kasian
Franks.

------
BlockchainBaron
What a fantastic write-up by Elastic, Vectorspace has some disruptive tech in
their hands.

------
Westen_Flor
Really interesting read.

